# Unimat sl cutting paste lubricant



## blackrodd (1 Jan 2016)

Coming from years of woodwork and now thinking on the lines of engineering tolerances is quite an eye opener.
I've recently bought the above lathe and I'm about to make a reducing bush for a saw blade, From 5/8" to 16mm,
Probably in steel or alloy, and I shall need a lubricant or paste.
Is there 1 product I can buy that will lubricate and help keep tool bits sharp on most material?
At the moment I use 3 in 1 as someone mentioned was acceptable, so perhaps I should just buy some paste.
Without buying 20 litre drums, can someone advise a good quality product that will do the job? What do you use?
TIA, And Many thanks, Rodders


----------



## Myfordman (2 Jan 2016)

Oil for steel
Paraffin for aluminium
Nothing for brass


----------



## flh801978 (2 Jan 2016)

Rodders
You are going to struggle making a bush from 5/8ths to 16mm
To all intents and purposes they are the same for a saw blade less than 0.2mm difference
If you are putting a 16mm bore blade on a 5/8ths arbour you dont need a bush for that
and you will pobably find that a 5/8ths bore will fit on a 16mm shaft too

Ian


----------



## chaoticbob (2 Jan 2016)

Molyslip MCC cutting paste (Arc Euro Trade IIRC) works for me on steel, and like Myfordman paraffin or even stinky WD40 on alloy.
As Ian says, the bush you want to make will be a challenge - 63 microns wall thickness by my calculator. Even in steel that will be quite fragile - you'll need to make a mandrel of some sort to support the work while you turn it. There may be easier ways to skin this particular cat, but you won't regret the Unimat purchase I think - it'll be handy for for all sorts of stuff. 
Robin.


----------



## blackrodd (2 Jan 2016)

flh801978":2xnxdsdm said:


> Rodders
> You are going to struggle making a bush from 5/8ths to 16mm
> To all intents and purposes they are the same for a saw blade less than 0.2mm difference
> If you are putting a 16mm bore blade on a 5/8ths arbour you dont need a bush for that
> ...



Well spotted, that man, I meant of course, 15mm shaft and 16mm blade, This way I can buy freud blades @16mm.
and get a (hopefully) good fit. sorry for my silly mistake and thanks for pointing it out, another senior moment.
Regards Rodders


----------



## blackrodd (2 Jan 2016)

I didn't have a milling post or bracket with my Unimat sl, I'm finding the various bits difficult to buy at a reasonable cost
I've just bought a milling post for £35.00 and the post return washer and spring at £10, I've been on look out for weeks.
When buying dedicated stuff, like Unimat or Myford, the bits seem that much dearer.
I've yet to get the milling table and vice, before even thinking about the tooling!
Regards Rodders


----------

